# Best 4 days I've had in well 40 years



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Went down to OB on the Saturday before the snapper opener and hit 4 days of just almost perfect weather, not too hot seas 1-2 at most mostly they were 1 or less. we caught Spanish and Bonito for bait the first afternoon and then headed out to caught A.J's the last day of A.J season..not a single legal A.J was to be found..however we did get 3 Wahoo this one was the biggest and was the biggest wahoo of my career.











The next day we caught a 4 man limit of snapper and the day after had only one legal snapper after killing ourselves fighting off the shorts we did get 3 sharks biggest was over 150lb and I hope to have some pic's soon , most of the snapper were in this range







last day we lost a nice wahoo and a big king but got another good limit of snapper and the last one of 14lb my buddy got on a flyrod as we chummed a mass of snaps right up to the boat. Great time with great friends and great seas...


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice hooter!!! Big ole congrats fer making the best trips you've had!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report and pics. Congrats on your best days. Couple of questions if you don't mind.

Were the wahoo on a weedline or just random bites?

And how deep was the water where you chummed the snaps.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Wahoo were random trolling high speed yo-suri 2 on orange and black the big one on blue the snap came up in around 120 ft


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Funny how your memory works I was talking to one of the guys on my trip last night and he had sen the post for this trip and he asked me why I hadn't mentioned the disabled boat we towed for over 10 miles in the post....had to admit I just forgot..sort story is toward the afternoon we were moving to another snapper spot and in the distance I notice another boat , we were over 20 miles out so there weren't a lot of boats around. The I gave it another look as there seemed to be some strange activity going on...sure enough these folks were doing everything they could think of to get our attention..they were 20 miles off shore and had completely lost power. They told us several boats had blown right by them the last hour or so, they were very happy to see us...we ended up towing them over 14 miles till Sea Tow could meet us...cost us a few hours fishing but we weren't leaving them.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Tks for the report. Never caught a Wahoo (yet), but on the bucket list!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Never leave another boater behind, awesome work!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Way to help a brother out... It's nice to know there are still people on the water like that- because it seems like most are not like that these days.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

That's some good Kharma right there. Nice fishing too!


----------

